
Accuracy in Wrist-Worn Measurements of Heart Rate and Energy Expenditure - gok
http://www.mdpi.com/2075-4426/7/2/3/htm
======
nabla9
They tested only newcomers.

I would like to see how Polar, Suunto and Garmin do.

